# Το όνειρο



## nickel (May 18, 2011)

Το όνειρο του Παπαχελά στη σημερινή Καθημερινή:

Πείτε με αφελή, πείτε ότι πιστεύω σε θαύματα. Σκεφθείτε αύριο το πρωί ο Γιώργος Παπανδρέου να τηλεφωνούσε στον Αντώνη Σαμαρά και να του έλεγε: «Αντώνη, κοίτα να δεις, βυθιζόμαστε. Έχω λεφτά να πληρώσω μισθούς και συντάξεις μέχρι τον Ιούνιο, δεν βγάζω άκρη με τους ξένους γιατί είναι διασπασμένοι σε δέκα κομμάτια και πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε. Μην μου αρχίσεις αυτά που έλεγα εγώ στον Καραμανλή στην αντίστοιχη περίπτωση, γιατί τώρα βουλιάζουμε. Και να στο πω και αλλιώς: εγώ κινδυνεύω να γίνω ο πρωθυπουργός της χρεοκοπίας και εσύ ο διάδοχός μου που θα μας πάει στη δραχμή».

Σκεφθείτε ο κ. Σαμαράς να συμφωνούσε και να αποφάσιζαν μια «σύνοδο κορυφής» κατά την οποία οι δυο τους και μερικοί επίλεκτοι συνεργάτες και εμπειρογνώμονες θα κάθονταν γύρω από ένα τραπέζι και θα συζητούσαν, μακριά από κάμερες και δημοσιογράφους, μια βασική πλατφόρμα εθνικής συνεννόησης. Θέμα πρώτο: πώς μπορούμε να φτάσουμε σοβαρά σε ένα πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα, ώστε να μην έχουμε τον καθένα ανάγκη, τουλάχιστον για τα λειτουργικά μας έξοδα. Θέμα δεύτερον: πώς θα χειρισθούμε το περίπλοκο ζήτημα του χρέους και πώς θα γκρεμίσουμε τα εμπόδια που έφτιαξε το πελατειακό κράτος, στραγγαλίζοντας την υγιή ανάπτυξη. Θέμα τρίτον: τι θα κάνουμε με τη λαθρομετανάστευση, την παιδεία, το ασφαλιστικό. Σκεφθείτε τον κ. Σαμαρά να απαντάει «μέσα είμαι Γιώργο, πάμε να γράψουμε Ιστορία. Αλλά κοίτα να μαζέψεις εσύ τους δικούς σου και να ξέρεις τι θέλεις πριν μπούμε μέσα. Eγώ θα είμαι έτοιμος και θα έλθω με συγκεκριμένες, κοστολογημένες προτάσεις».

Σκεφθείτε, λοιπόν, τους δύο αρχηγούς να ακούνε τον κ. Προβόπουλο να τους παραθέτει τα νούμερα και κατόπιν να κάθονται γραμμή-γραμμή να κόβουν το κράτος εκεί που πιστεύουν ότι μπορεί να γίνει και να συμφωνούν σε ένα πακέτο αποκρατικοποιήσεων. Ξέρετε πόσο θα έπεφταν τα spreads την επόμενη μέρα; Και το κυριότερο: πόση υπερηφάνεια και αυτοπεποίθηση θα ένιωθε ο μέσος Ελληνας που δεν αντέχει άλλο την ξεφτίλα μιας ανίκανης και ξεπερασμένης πολιτικής ηγεσίας, η οποία χρειάζεται να μπει σε συλλογική επιτροπεία για να σοβαρευτεί και να κάνει αυτό που χρειάζεται! Ξέρω, θα μου πείτε να πέσω για ύπνο και να ξυπνήσω στον πραγματικό κόσμο του ξύλινου λόγου, των κομματικών εγωισμών και της ασύλληπτης λαϊκίστικης βλακείας εκείνων που βροντοφωνάζουν τώρα στους δανειστές μας εκείνο το μάγκικο «φέρε τώρα τα λεφτά και σκάσε, που θα μου πεις και τι θα κάνω». Είναι εντυπωσιακή η αμετροέπεια μερικών πολιτικών, ο υπερφίαλος τρόπος με τον οποίο υποστηρίζουν ότι «η τρόικα δεν ξέρει οικονομικά» ή η ευκολία με την οποία μιλάνε για την «ήπια αναδιάρθρωση» χωρίς να έχουν ιδέα για το αντικείμενο. Ηταν γραφικοί, τώρα είναι απλά επικίνδυνοι.

Δεν έχουμε κανένα βίτσιο, κανένα συμφέρον, κανένα φετίχ με τη συναίνεση και την εθνική συνεννόηση. Αλλά, που να πάρει... πλέον, δεν μπορούμε να βλέπουμε τη χώρα μας να βυθίζεται και την πολιτική μας ηγεσία να παίζει το κρυφτούλι για το ποιος δεν θα χρεωθεί την καταστροφή και για το πώς θα κρατήσουν κάποιοι τα κομματικά τους «μαγαζάκια». Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα της χώρας; Ελάχιστος χρόνος απομένει, ας σοβαρευτούμε επιτέλους! ​

Ωραία, διαβάσαμε το όνειρο του κ. Παπαχελά. Γράψτε τώρα το δικό σας όνειρο. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η κριτική στο όνειρο του άλλου ούτε οι εφιάλτες σας. Μπορείτε να περιγράψετε γλαφυρά το όνειρό σας;

(Όχι, Αλεξάνδρα, μη γράψεις ότι το όνειρό σου θα ήταν να σταματήσω τα πολιτικά νήματα... Keep in context)


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2011)

Το όνειρό μας σε πολιτικό νήμα; Μπααα...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2011)

Επιτέλους, βρήκα κάτι έτοιμο, που μοιάζει πολύ με το όνειρό μου, στον αγαπητό και πάντα εύστοχο Techie Chan. (Διαβάστε και τα διευκρινιστικά σχόλια, έχουν ενδιαφέρον.)
Enjoy! :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μπορείτε να περιγράψετε γλαφυρά το όνειρό σας;


Notwithstanding #2 above  ένα μέρος τού ονείρου μου (ο πολύς WNDR4700) κυκλοφορεί φέτος το καλοκαίρι: http://ces.cnet.com/8301-33372_1-57...router-makes-apple-time-capsule-so-last-year/


----------

